# Picture of my Insane Millepora



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Bought this gorgeous Acropora Millepora last night from a local store. 
I will refer to it as my Insane Millepora - it's got Blue, Pink, Green, & Yellow, and as you know if you have ever photographed coral in a tank, it looks 100 times better in person and the camera does not capture the colors properly (perhaps an operator error, lol). 

This coral is amazing and I think my heart skipped one when I saw it in the display at the store. It is really pretty, and this is what hunting at the local fish stores is all about! 

May as well send me a PM and get on the list for frags when I have some available! I do hope to share this with other people someday when it's fragable. 

Anyway, hope you enjoy the picture!


----------

